# picture question



## heyitschris (Sep 20, 2008)

im sure this has been answered before, so if you have a link ill take it.

thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2008)

What's the questionn?


----------



## heyitschris (Sep 20, 2008)

lol i thought i didn't post that, anyways i was wondering how i can put a thumbnail picture up. umm like when someone puts up a reply under there name and rank some people have pictures there, wondering how i get that there.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2008)

Click on USer CP in the blue bar under our logo.
On the far left, select Edit Avatar
Follow the directions there

Caution:  You photo to be uploaded must be in an appropriate format and have a max file size.  That should all be spelled out for you.


----------

